
Google Reader Can Now Track Changes to Any Website - Even Without a Feed - Anon84
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_reader_can_now_track_changes_on_any_web_pag.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29
======
icey
Hmmm, I've been working on something like this for a little while now. I guess
I'll get to find out what it's like to compete with Google at something.

(I deleted the ragecomment I left immediately after reading this earlier,
sorry)

~~~
thibaut_barrere
That's clearly my first thought on every idea now: is google likely to
implement that themselves at some point ? (it doesn't block me from trying
though)

------
jordyhoyt
This has been around for years, through RSSpect (<http://www.rsspect.com/>) by
the wonderful Ryan North.

------
tzury
I just added <http://news.ycombinator.com/> as a Google Feed. The results are
totally shame - see at
[http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/3760/screenshotgoogleread...](http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/3760/screenshotgooglereader8.png)

All entries are linked to homepage. titles are identical. with yahoo pipes
every kid can do a better job.

~~~
Groxx
/newest does a bit better, though it gets excited about changes in rating. And
articles still aren't linked, though they're at least shown when they're new.

news.ycombinator's root page is a very un-feed-like page, I wouldn't expect
_any_ service to handle it correctly.

~~~
oihwoefi
feedbeater looks like it generates it fine-- e.g.

<http://www.diffbot.com/api/rss/http://news.ycombinator.com/>

~~~
Groxx
Impressive. I wonder what their change-detection system is.

And, after leaving the Google feed running for a bit, it found 3 new articles
in the past day, on /newest. Definitely fail-worthy.

------
fossguy
Cool stuff. I have been using Sucuri's Network Integrity monitor for the same
thing... I monitor my own sites and some pages that I am interested to be
notified when they change.

That can be very useful as an intrusion detection system if your pages are
modified without you knowing it.

Link for sucuri: <http://sucuri.net>

------
dc2k08
also here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1076480>

------
izendejas
This feature reminds me of diffbot (diffbot.com). I met one of the co-founders
(who's out of Stanford) and his demo worked very well. He was using it to
check updates on course webpages, for example, so this feature isn't new. It
also has some neat uses cases for financial companies tracking lots small
snippets of new info.

------
emilschutte
If you like this, please check out my take on this problem and let me know if
you have any feature requests:

<http://www.readfresh.com>

------
chewbranca
Good, now if google would only take this idea and apply it to their search. I
want full text search on page contents not on the epic tag cloud or other
random junk in the sidebar.

------
tyrmored
Been waiting for this for a while. Already subscribed to Jakob Nielsen's
Alertbox.

~~~
tyrmored
Aaaaand it doesn't work. Goldangit.

